# What camera bag are you using?



## jeffie7 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm in the market for a camera bag, however, I'm not sure what to get.

What do you like to use? also where did you buy it from?


----------



## Callahan Photography (Jul 6, 2008)

Tamron, Nice bag but I suggest a back pack style camera bag. I need to invest in one because once you include camera, lens, tripod, it becomes a lot to haul.


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 6, 2008)

Lowepro Mini Trekker.












Can't fault it. At all.

Can't recommend a place to buy from though &#8212; it was free with a magazine subscription.


----------



## icassell (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a Tamrac CyberPro.

http://www.tamrac.com/5618.htm

 It has room for my Dell 15.4" Laptop as well as most of the camera gear listed below.  Can get a bit heavy, of course, if everything is loaded.  Fits well under seat in plane if necessary.  It's well built with velcro dividers and a rapid-access top.  Cost me about $115 at local camera shop.  I also have a Canon backpack  which is very sturdy and comfortable

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Backpac...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1215369676&sr=8-1

 but I'm not wild about using a backpack for regular photo use (not very accessible). I use it if I only want to go out with camera and a couple of lenses and don't want to bother with the big bag.


----------



## dl4449 (Jul 6, 2008)

Same here Lowepro Mini trekker I like it a lot carrier 2 SLR and 4 lens and a small movie camera (all the weight i want to pack)
Troy


----------



## hsmom (Jul 6, 2008)

I just picked up the lowepro 200 sling for 89.99 @ Best buy. It's comfortable and holds my camera stuff and then some


----------



## kundalini (Jul 6, 2008)

I have two Lowepros's (AW200 slingshot and a twelve year old top loader) and can't say enough good about them.  Friday night as an example.  Trying to take firework shots and the rains fell.  It's nice to quickly pull the bag condom out and have the gear with another layer of protection from the elements.


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Tried several, always went back to Domke...


----------



## taracor (Jul 7, 2008)

Kata has some pretty nice stuff as well.  I do like the Lowepro line though, I have to admit.


----------



## speed_dmon (Jul 8, 2008)

nynfortoo said:


> Lowepro Mini Trekker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Can I ask which magazine it was?


----------



## bikefreax (Jul 8, 2008)

I use a Canon bag to haul all my Olympus stuff around.


----------



## caspertodd (Jul 8, 2008)

I use the Lowepro flipside 300.  Security was a concern for me since I will be going to a "pickpocket haven" in a couple months.  I LOVE this bag!  It holds everything I have perfectly.


----------



## icassell (Jul 8, 2008)

bikefreax said:


> I use a Canon bag to haul all my Olympus stuff around.




Is that legal?


----------



## ernie (Jul 10, 2008)

cheap backpack and a towel for padding


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 10, 2008)

I use a Domke F-2.  I like it, but sometimes I wish I had gotten the F-1, but then I think it would be too heavy if I filled it up...


----------



## m1a1fan (Jul 10, 2008)

Lowepro Micro Trekker 200 - Bought it off ebay.


----------



## definitive (Jul 11, 2008)

Ive used this for a while now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But its pretty big for a day outing when I need just 1 extra lens. 

So I just got this last week. Havent really used it yet. Its a Tamrac 3536. I think ill like the sling.





D


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 11, 2008)

definitive said:


> Ive used this for a while now. *[picture omitted to save space]* But its pretty big for a day outing when I need just 1 extra lens.


That's the bag I was using before I got the F-2.  The F-2 is slightly smaller, and feels heavier due to only one strap instead of two.

Out of curiosity, how is your Canon bag holding up?  Mine didn't last nearly as long as I had expected.  One of the straps broke, and the stitching is coming loose in other places.  That's the main reason I went with the Domke - I know it will last forever.


----------



## definitive (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmmm, It looks the same as the day I bought it. I do use it pretty lightly, but I am generally rough on things...

D


----------



## icassell (Jul 11, 2008)

definitive said:


> Hmmm, It looks the same as the day I bought it. I do use it pretty lightly, but I am generally rough on things...
> 
> D



I have had the same Canon bag for about a year and used it exclusively until I bought my Tamrac CyberPro.  I still use it alot when I only want to carry a couple of lenses.  It has held up great and only cost me about $35 from Amazon when I bought it.


----------



## Shabu (Jul 11, 2008)

LowePro, Shoulder Bag:
http://products.lowepro.com/product/Nova-4-AW,1975,20.htm


----------



## tim.bennett (Jul 11, 2008)

I use a Lowepro vertex 100 aw and a nova 3 AW. Vertex i great! all things i need fit in the bag 2 bodies 3 lenses a flash cokin stuff and my tripod. Ow and don't forget my macbook. flash and other crap(usually a dvd for on the flight or something). 

Nova 3 is nice for a day like tomorrow a nice family day just taking an old film camera and a 30d with my 28-70 all fits in.


----------



## KDecker (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm heading to Costa Rica in November and I'm looking for a bag that will hold my 5D with the grip, 2-3 lenses, my 15" Macbook Pro, a tripod or monopod, and all the other paraphernalia that that equipment comes with as well as reading material for the plane and a change of clothes for that "just in case your luggage didn't make it onto the plane, it'll be here in 3 days".  I've discovered a 16"-17" external length is what I'll need for the backpack.  And of course, I'd ideally like to use it both for the plane ride, and tooteling around the country.  Basically I want it all in a small backpack, kinda like a bottomless bag! 

I've been reading the reviews both on amazon and here and am currently looking at the Lowepro Vertex 100 AW http://www.amazon.com/Lowepro-Verte...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=photo&qid=1215886369&sr=1-1.  My brother picked up the Fastpack 250, and I like that it fits my smaller frame just fine, but it won't hold a tripod.  

The bags I've seen recommended here won't do everything that I'm looking for, with teh exception of Mr Bennett's post as I'm looking at the bag he already owns.  Does anyone have a suggestion for my "need to do it all workhorse and day bag" bag?


----------



## icassell (Jul 12, 2008)

KDecker said:


> I'm heading to Costa Rica in November and I'm looking for a bag that will hold my 5D with the grip, 2-3 lenses, my 15" Macbook Pro, a tripod or monopod, and all the other paraphernalia that that equipment comes with as well as reading material for the plane and a change of clothes for that "just in case your luggage didn't make it onto the plane, it'll be here in 3 days".  I've discovered a 16"-17" external length is what I'll need for the backpack.  And of course, I'd ideally like to use it both for the plane ride, and tooteling around the country.  Basically I want it all in a small backpack, kinda like a bottomless bag!
> 
> I've been reading the reviews both on amazon and here and am currently looking at the Lowepro Vertex 100 AW http://www.amazon.com/Lowepro-Verte...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=photo&qid=1215886369&sr=1-1.  My brother picked up the Fastpack 250, and I like that it fits my smaller frame just fine, but it won't hold a tripod.
> 
> The bags I've seen recommended here won't do everything that I'm looking for, with teh exception of Mr Bennett's post as I'm looking at the bag he already owns.  Does anyone have a suggestion for my "need to do it all workhorse and day bag" bag?




If the backpack style isn't an absolute requirement, check out the Tamrac Cyberpro.  I love it. They also make a version with wheels.
http://www.tamrac.com/5618.htm


----------



## PhilGarber (Jul 16, 2008)

A Lowepro TLZ Mini. I love excellent  padding, heat resistance, water resistance. Unfortunately, it is only a starter bag  (very small). I bought it  at the B&H superstore in NY, NY.  http://BHphotovideo.com.


----------



## deanimator (Jul 16, 2008)

A big ol Tamrac, and a light smaller Tenba. Both about 20 years old and lookin good. Saved me and my stuff a few times too.


----------

